# Overstayed - should it be mentioned in introduction letter?



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello, 

I am mainly posting this on behalf of a friend who is applying for a spouse visa. 
She has previously lived in the UK as an au pair for two years; then she came to the UK to studied (on a student visa). She overstayed her student visa because she was ill. 
She has returned to her native country and she is married now to a British citizen. She is in a process of applying for a spouse visa. 
Her lawyer has advised her not to mention overstay of the visa in her spouse introduction letter. He said that they would see in her application that she overstayed and no reason to mention it again. 

I personally think she should declare it in her introduction letter and explain the reason for overstaying. 
Nyclon or Joppa do you think she should explain the overstay of the visa in her letter of introduction?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think they ask question about overstaying when you fill the form so dont know why your solicitor gave this poor advice of hiding the truth when everything will be on database of UKVI . Its better to be honest and tell the truth rather than deliberately provide false and misleading answers


----------



## melody.smms (Mar 30, 2016)

Mentioning on the intro letter is better as at least, they can understand why was it happening and you can proof that was due to genuine reason, not because she intended to overstay. 
If you didn't mention in the letter, they'll find out in their system anyway and there's more chance you will get rejected. I had personal experience of not including the fact that should have mentioned and they rejected the visa application with no right to appeal.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Letters of introduction are meant to outline your relationship, hopes and plans for the future and common interests. They are not the place for addressing immigration issues which should be discussed separately.


----------



## melody.smms (Mar 30, 2016)

At least shouldn't they mention why she was overstayed? May be in a separate cover letter?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

There is a section for " Previous applications, travel history, , public security etc " when you fill the form. They ask whether you travelled to the uk in the last 10 years and ever been refused, deported, removed etc so just correctly answer all of them and provide details in relevant box


----------



## today (Jul 27, 2013)

Zara2013 said:


> She overstayed her student visa because she was ill.


Did she have medical proof of her illness?


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for your response. Her lawyer is correct than to advice not to mention it in her introduction letter only in application form. Thanks


----------

